# Removing Wet Sand From an Empty Tank!?... ideas?



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

just transferred all my fish from my 90 to my 180g.
I emptied my 90 gal, and need to get out all the substrate. 
I scooped as much sand as i could so theres just a thin layer now, i got the idea yesterday to hang 2 reptile heat lamps over the sand so it will evaporate and dry out so i can vacuum it up.

any other ideas?, its a big tank, i dont think i want to take it outside and put it on its side to wash out.


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

I ususally scoop out as much as I can, then the rest I would us a squeegy and scoop out the rest, whatever smaller dust parts are left. I fill the tank up with some water and let the sand dust settle then siphon it out.


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

i prefer to bring it outside, its a hassle but its a sure way to make sure you don't scratch the lower part of the side walls by scooping...

plus you will never get it spotless unless you rinse water etc..


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

put a flat sided container on the bottom and use you hand to swish water and sand into it. Eventually you will get most of it out....or siphon it into a bucket


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

Raise one end, add a little water, siphon to a bucket. Repeat as needed.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

I just did mine ... a shop vac works wonders


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

J-P said:


> I just did mine ... a shop vac works wonders


I second the shop vac! Makes this task a breeze!


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Lol i really dont know why i even bother asking questions on this forum since i always end up doing stuff my way 

i evaporated most of the water out of the sand using heat lamps, scooped up as much as i could with a container, then got a wet cloth and grabbed as much as i could. then when there was a llittle left i just vacuumed


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

everyone has their own way of doing things...depends on what they have to use and the reasons. i.e. keeping the sand or just getting rid of it.


----------

